# Starting an aquascape!



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Im pumped to start a new project and i think i just want to do neon's in this tank. How big should the tank be and what plants should for it? I want to do rocks from my creek and some mosses but i dont know what kind? Also what are some good websites to purchase tanks, plants, fish, etc. where i dont have to bid for them? :fish:


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

You can get a tank at petco they have a $1per gallon sale.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Or hit Craigslist for a tank, I love the natural look. It's funny because a lot of people are doing this now days. I remember when I was a kid my moms tank was color marbles color fake plants a horrible background. 

I ask her about it and she will deny it so quick. 

Good luck with it and have fun with it.


----------

